# Hedgie food for weight gain?



## neelianeelia (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey, everyone

So my hedgie just recovered from being sick. And she lost some weight during the time she was unwell.

Now I give her cat food (Me-O tuna flavor) and freeze-dried mealworms as a treat. She eats only a bit so I syringe feed her baby food around 3-5 mL a day, and water 3-5 mL a day too. 

I was wondering if there are specific types of food I can feed her so she'll gain some weight? I really dont want her to become underweight cause honestly she looks so fragile and thin right now. 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Royal Rain 42 (Dec 18, 2014)

Wax worms do have a very high fat content. Adding some of those on a daily level would help. 

But even then, if she is recovering you don't want to over do it. I know I don't like to eat a fatty food when I am sick. 

But if she is already recovered and no longer sick, I would look into Chicken Soup For the Soul kitten food. Has a good fat content, but I also mix with Natures Variety Rabbit formula for cats. 

My hedgehog Sonic was very underweight when I rescued him, that mix combined with Wax worms helped bring him back at a healthy rate. 

Just realize you don't want to pack on the weight too fast. That will make them sick. Slowly mixing and adding is what will keep her healthy but also gaining weight


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That food is horrible, there really isn't anything in it that is good for hedgehogs. That's probably why she isn't gaining weight, she's eating a food that is pretty much indigestable. Put her on a good quality food that has a meat as the first ingredient.


----------



## neelianeelia (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you for your kind help and replies, everyone!


----------

